# Множественные грыжи



## Korzunooova (15 Янв 2022)

Добрый день!
Мою маму (53 года) долгое время беспокоют грыжи в позвоночнике.
Было проведены две операции L5-S1 в 1996 году и L3-L4 в 2003.
Примерно с весны 2021 года спина начала снова болеть, были проведены сеансы мануальной терапии. Динамика была положительная.
С осени 2021 года боли вернулись и начала болеть правая нога в месте соединения тазовой и бедренной кости.
В январе 2022 года сделано МРТ, фото  заключения прикрепляю.
Хотелось бы проконсультироваться, что делать в подобной ситуации.
Многие процедуры из консервативного лечения не подходят, так как в 2016 г была резекция правой груди по поводу гармонозависимого рака молочной железы.
Заранее спасибо.


----------

